# Anal/prostate play



## tialmo (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, I am new to the board, I am very intrigued by prostate massage/orgasm and would love for my wife to try it on me with either her finger or a toy, the problem is that I don't think she would go for it as she thinks anything to to with the butt is would mean I am gay....just the thought of of getting an orgasm through prostate massage rally turns me on. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to approach her with this? Thanks!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Doesn't mean you're gay at all. Just hint to her you'd like to try it and go from there. My wife sometimes massages my area down there with her fingers while licking my neck and getting me in the mood.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

When I gave my last bf a prostate massage, the first for both of us, he exploded with what he called the best orgasm ever. I happened to be read up on it and it was a natural progression because both of us like EVERY part of our bodies kissed, licked, and sucked. 

This man is far from having homosexual feelings. 

Why do you think your wife will think it's gay?


----------



## tialmo (Jun 3, 2013)

We were having sex one night and I said I wanted to try doggie style n her, go in her vagina from behind, and she did do it, but said that she didn't care for it because it reminded her of gay sex. So I am not sure she would be so keen n putting anything up my behind.....but I want to try it so bad, tempted to play around on my own one night when she isn't home, but I don't like to play without her


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, I suppose there are plenty of ways to have sex and not seem gay (my official opinion is for her is that she's missing out, but I'm trying not to judge), but there is really only one way to properly stimulate the prostrate. It is a legitimate place of pleasure on a man and it's on the inside. What can you do?
I do know of a man on a blog who uses little toys on himself regularly. He seems to love it.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

GinnyTonia said:


> Well, I suppose there are plenty of ways to have sex and not seem gay (my official opinion is for her is that she's missing out, but I'm trying not to judge), but there is really only one way to properly stimulate the prostrate. It is a legitimate place of pleasure on a man and it's on the inside. What can you do?
> I do know of a man on a blog who uses little toys on himself regularly. He seems to love it.


Indeed. My college roommate and I have always been very open about such matters. Enjoying a bit of prostate massage, myself, I recently became aware of a particular prostate massage toy, found some videos online, and the reactions seemed rather...intense. Mentioned it to my friend, whose wife bought him one several years ago, and he said that, while some of those videos did seem over the top, they weren't that far off from his personal experience with said toy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok I was one of those way to conservative ladies along time ago.... I didn't know much about anal sex so my default answer was always l don't like it cause I didn't know anything about it.

So one day I decided to educate myself. I went out and bought books on pleasuring men hj...bj...and anally. Once I understood what all my big guys orgasmic zones were and all the technics there were I got intrigued and hooked. Once you try it and see what kind of an orgasim you can give your man with a prostate message and bj you will never stop doing it. Big guy gets one at least twice a week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

Hubby and I tried this for the first time a couple weekends ago. IT WAS AMAZING.

He is my master. I'm his sub. I brought this up, but he was concerned I'd be the dominant partner. 

But we worked through that and we did it. He said it was incredible. Something he never felt before.

The only way it would be "gay" is if it were a guy milking your prostate


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

tialmo said:


> and she did do it, but said that she didn't care for it because it reminded her of gay sex.


I don't get it. What does she have against gay sex? Gay people kiss, they do oral, they cuddle and all sorts of things. Do you get blowjobs or it's too gay thing to do.

I'm very curious.

OT: I'm an anal virgin but that will change someday, maybe soon. I have already talked to my wife and she agreed.


----------



## tialmo (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree, I don't think it is gay unless I was with another man, I just want to experience the awesome orgasm I read about other men experiencing, the whole body shaking orgasm, that would just be awesome! Any guys here experienced it? Please share!


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

tialmo said:


> I agree, I don't think it is gay unless I was with another man, I just want to experience the awesome orgasm I read about other men experiencing, the whole body shaking orgasm, that would just be awesome! Any guys here experienced it? Please share!


I am not a guy but I can tell you it was amazing for big guy...he shook from head to toe and it like to never stopped ...longest most intense orgasims he has ever had. The first time when he was done he just kept looking at me and hugging me...I think he was actually overwelmed. It was one of the best emotional highs I have ever had to give him that kind of pleasure. There is a technique to getting a full body orgasim and to get it to last longer so google it or there are so good books on anal and prostate message for it. Have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what if she has "man hands", is it gay then?


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

GinnyTonia said:


> When I gave my last bf a prostate massage, the first for both of us, he exploded with what he called the best orgasm ever.


good for you; I don't think my wife will indulge me on this but a previous girlfriend did... best. orgasms. ever.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> what if she has "man hands", is it gay then?


Only if she uses more than one finger.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

We both enjoy this. Have tried most things and enjoyed them.
I have not yet been able to orgasm from prostate stimulation. 
We have tried, we use surgical gloves and plenty of lube. I find her nails are too painful against my prostate.
Toys work well but only for the thrill, I can not orgasm.
She has suggested a strap-on, maybe but it's on the limit.
I think its the submissive aspect as opposed to a gay thing.
She's quite willing to let me orgasm inside her ass, I suppose I should be able to accept the same.


----------



## mrbambino (Jun 18, 2013)

Only happened once for me, since then my lady doesn't offer and I feel she might not like it, not sure though! I'm thinking about asking her to use a strap on one time but I'm not sure about her reaction!

Do you think it's a bad idea asking for that?


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> what if she has "man hands", is it gay then?


:rofl: My hands are bigger than my X's but I am every inch a woman and he loved the prostate massage.


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

mrbambino said:


> Only happened once for me, since then my lady doesn't offer and I feel she might not like it, not sure though! I'm thinking about asking her to use a strap on one time but I'm not sure about her reaction!
> 
> Do you think it's a bad idea asking for that?


Pegging is not something all ladies are into, I would personally start with a smaller toy rather than go straight to the strap on and have her work up to the idea of Fu*king you.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Unaware said:


> Pegging is not something all ladies are into, I would personally start with a smaller toy rather than go straight to the strap on and have her work up to the idea of Fu*king you.


:iagree:


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Would love for my wife to try this on me. I've trying doing it myself and it's like trying to tickle yourself, just didn't do anything for me. I've asked her a few times but she said no and it disgusts her.

As far as the being gay thing, that's an immature view on sexuality. If it's with your wife how does that make you attracted to men? If it's "what gay guys do" then if gay guys held hands do you not hold hands either? sexual orientation is who you are attracted to, not because you share activities that similar people do. 

Ask and see what she says. Find out what her objections are. If it's cleanliness then offer to clean up back there before. Maybe get a box of exam gloves she could wear so she doesn't have to come in contact with it.


----------



## derMann (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok, I love a prostate massage.... from the outside. I'm at the age where a prostate exam is part of my annual check-up. I find it very uncomfortable and don't understand how anyone would enjoy having something shoved up there!:scratchhead: But, that's me. If you like it, who am I to say?!!!


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

In a healthy relationship, almost anything goes.

It makes you feel good, she loves you and cares about you, she does it, no questions asked.

There are of course limits - there are times when we do need to draw a line in the sand. Fecal play would be one situation.



derMann said:


> I find it very uncomfortable and don't understand how anyone would enjoy having something shoved up there!


Because when it's done right nothing is "shoved" up there.

Most women probably wouldn't want a penis shoved inside them either. It's all about technique.


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Does anyone have a technique advice on the prostate massage? What I mean is, how is it done best? I've been dying to make my SO orgasm from a prostate massage, but I am not sure how to do it.... I have the basic info but never been able to do it so far...


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

I find a prostate message goes best with a BJ or HJ.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Unaware said:


> Pegging is not something all ladies are into, I would personally start with a smaller toy rather than go straight to the strap on and have her work up to the idea of Fu*king you.


Pegging may be a way for you and your wife to experience anal. "Boof buddies". So she lets you do her and she does you and vice versa.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Red2... The best technique I have found to get a second O when I give hubby a bj with a internal prostate message is.... First, she needs to do the ramp up forplay and lube w/riming....next insert 2 fingers until she reaches a soft sphere..at the sphere do a come hither motion with her fingers (messaging the prostate)...at the same time she will start doing a bj. Once your boys (balls lift) if she slows her sucking down on th bj and slowly pull my hand out once the orgasm comes and just befor your balls let down (relax) she start sucking hard and increase the pressure around your c**k you should should ramp up and come almost immediately for a secound wave from the prostate release. There is also a full body orgasm, only achieved that once and we used an aphrodisiac ahead of time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

